# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  ویدئو فارسی  آموزش کریستال ریپورت در .net

## sqlcommandbuilder

دانلود کنید.

----------


## ho_612

آقا لینکش که مشکل داره!!

----------


## juve2008

من كه دانلود كردم خوبب بود
دستت درد نكنه

----------


## MD66MD

سلام دستت درد نکنه ولی حجمش بالاستا اینجا ایران است

----------


## zaker3055

سلام 
من 40 قسمت فیلم آموزش کریستال ریپورت رو دارم  .قول میدم که اگه کامل همه رو نگاه کنید کریستال رو فول می شید. اما مشکل هاست دارم.اگه کسی هاست مستقیم داره بگه تا اونجا آپلود کنم 
zaker3055@yahoo.com

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

مگه حجمش چقدر؟

----------


## zaker3055

> مگه حجمش چقدر؟


سلام 
2 تا cd آموزشی همراه با 1 cd خود نرم افزار کریستال ریپورت.
راستش نمیشه با این اوضاع اینترنت ایران آپلودش کرد.
هر کسی که میخواد آدرسشو با کد پستیش رو برام ایمیل کنه تا براش پست کنم. هیچ هزینه ای هم لازم نیست پرداخت کنید.بعد از رسیدن cd ها شماره حساب میدم تا فقط پول رایت cd ها و هزینه پست رو بریزید به حسابم. البته اجباری نیست اما اگه دوست داشتید فقط 1000 تومان پول رایت و پست رو بریزید به حساب البته بعد از دریافت محموله.... قابلم نداره.... 
شرمنده که بحث پول به میون آوردم اما میدونم بچه های زیاذی کارشون راه میوفته و...
iranhex@gmail.com

زکریا 09109759976 فقط sms

----------


## dafraz

بسیار عالی 
ساقیا لطف نمودی                    قدحت پر می باد :تشویق:

----------


## ehsan446

عالی بود موفق باشید

----------


## sh2007

دوستان در رابطه با وي بي 2010 با كريستال ريپورت هم آموزشي داريد يا نه 
ممنون

----------


## nassim0

آقاه لینکش خرابه

----------

